# Sounds stopped working

## Cr0t

I have no idea, why mplayer does not play sound anymore over hdmi. I get nothing.

```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC892 Analog [ALC892 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC892 Digital [ALC892 Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 0/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 7: HDMI 1 [HDMI 1]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

Linux moviebox 4.8.6-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Nov 2 12:05:35 EDT 2016 x86_64 Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU D2550 @ 1.86GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

02:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GF119 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1)

        Subsystem: ZOTAC International (MCO) Ltd. GF119 HDMI Audio Controller

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

/etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf:

options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1
```

I play my stuff via this command. This has worked flawless for years...

```
/usr/bin/mplayer -fs -ao alsa:device=hw=1.3 -afm hwac3 "$@"
```

----------

## Cr0t

never mind... receiver was having issues...

----------

